# Rockwell/Delta 6" jointer



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

Im looking to get rid of my jointer... Had to move out of my house (becouse we sold it) and I have no room at the new house... My uncle bought it new from circle saw years ago, then I got it from him about ten years ago.. still works like new...somebody please just come look at it and make me an offer...thanks wes 713 408 0284...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

pictures? model #'s? location?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

galvbay said:


> pictures? model #'s? location?


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

I have it stored at my dads shop...Ill see if he will take some pics for me and get the model ## off of it...First person with a $100.00 takes it


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

location will help..gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Houston area code must be somewhere in the Houston area.


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

my dads shop is at I-10 and Durham/Sheperd...Heights area....


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

sold thanks...........sorry


----------

